# Small Bench Top Hydraulic Press (10 ton X 8")



## mattthemuppet2

nice! that'll still be pretty handy I'm sure. I'd suggest tying the bottom of the legs together somehow, in addition to the "table" which I'm guessing can be raised from its current position. Even some 1/4" or 3/8" plate using the feet bolts would be helpful.


----------



## bretthl

I fixed my internet issue and am back.

The ram is Chinese, all I could find that would not break the bank.  I don't know much about hydraulics but the 2-1/4"-14 tpi thread on the tube looked ideal for mounting.  The thread on the ram is 1-1/4" NPT and I have a forged coupling that I will work into an adapter.




I used the lathe face plate to hold for boring and cutting the threads for mounting the ram:




The mounting plate is 1/2" thick A36 and I got a very snug thread engagement.




I ran the thread strip numbers on the ram mounting threads as follows:




A36 has an approximate shear value of (36,000 psi)(0.58) = 21 Ksi.

So the safety factor at full load should be around (21 Ksi)(1.9 sqin) / (10 ton)(2000 lb/ton) = 2.0

Here is a side view.  I used grade 8 bolts and avoided welding all but the base support.



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## woodchucker

Looks good. Smaller than my benchtop unit. Mine is only for 2 ton. I like what you did up top... but I think your crossbars are a little light on the bottom. And not being joined together may cause them to bow out....  I don't understand you used heavy construction on the top.. C channel, what appears to be 3/8 plate, double grade 8 on the c channel... and then a light crossbar... ??????????????


----------



## bretthl

woodchucker said:


> Looks good. Smaller than my benchtop unit. Mine is only for 2 ton. I like what you did up top... but I think your crossbars are a little light on the bottom. And not being joined together may cause them to bow out....  I don't understand you used heavy construction on the top.. C channel, what appears to be 3/8 plate, double grade 8 on the c channel... and then a light crossbar... ??????????????



The cross bars are 2" x 1/2" and I am working on the table which will be 1/2" thick.  All new to me so I may be making adjustments.


----------



## brino

Large pressure capacity in a small footprint. 
I love it!

-brino


----------



## Biggin

Thats exeactly what I want next a forging press.  What is the speed you'll have with this set up?


----------



## T Bredehoft

I like Matt's suggestion, a 3/8 plate pinned/bolted to the bottom to keep everything together.


----------



## matthewsx

I have a similar frame with no hydraulics, where did you get the ram?


----------



## vtcnc

bretthl said:


> ... for the small stuff (waiting on the Enerpac).
> 
> View attachment 379661



8” is window height, width or depth? Sorry if I’m being dense on the nomenclature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bretthl

Biggin said:


> Thats exeactly what I want next a forging press.  What is the speed you'll have with this set up?


I toyed with the idea of a pneumatic over hydraulic foot pump but decided that would be overkill for my needs.  I found a good deal on a new Enerpac P-202 manual pump on ebay (https://www.ebay.com/itm/283805583625) and also purchased an Enerpac hose with pressure gauge from the same seller.  The P-202 gives 0.221 in^3 / stroke in low pressure mode and 0.055 in^3 in high pressure mode.



matthewsx said:


> I have a similar frame with no hydraulics, where did you get the ram?


The ram is a Jackco Model 684 (8" stroke, 10 ton, SPRING RETURN).  The fluid capacity is 18 in^3.  I found this also on ebay (https://www.ebay.com/itm/371383947709).  Jackco publishes detailed specifications on their rams (most others don't).  This one has a fluid capacity of 19.7 in^3, an effective ram area of 2.462 in^2 and a max operating pressure of 8950 psi.  The effective ram area times the hydraulic fluid pressure gives the force that the ram is applying.  I need to convert pressure to ram force for load testing.

To completely displace the ram (8") will require about 90 strokes in low pressure mode.  I better keep a stack of shims handy!



vtcnc said:


> 8” is window height, width or depth? Sorry if I’m being dense on the nomenclature
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwm

Enerpac makes 2 speed pumps that are not much more expensive. I wish I had gone that route. You may already know this but most hydraulic fittings are not rated to go up to 10K PSI.


Robert


----------



## bretthl

rwm said:


> Enerpac makes 2 speed pumps that are not much more expensive. I wish I had gone that route. You may already know this but most hydraulic fittings are not rated to go up to 10K PSI.
> 
> Robert


  Yep, no short cuts allowed there.


----------



## NeedAHobby

bretthl said:


> ... for the small stuff (waiting on the Enerpac).
> 
> View attachment 379661


Looks good.  And not a weld to be found.   Did you make plans for this?  Can they be posted?


----------



## Catvilledoorman

Will be watching this- definitely would like to learn more about your project, I could use a good sturdy, small press. Good work!


----------



## rwm

BTW I have a cheap Chinese cylinder and and old Enerpac pump that I can let go cheap if anyone else builds on of these. PM me if interested.
R


----------

